# Fishing has been FLAT out AMAZING, BIG GIRLS! PIC HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun

The fishing has been flat out amazing over the last 8-10 days, both wading and drifting has been producing good boxes of fish! I feel like I'm saying this every 2 weeks, but the fishing has just been great all summer so far. We have had a couple days that haven't been as hot and heavy as we would have liked for one reason or another, but for the most part it has just been outstanding! Wading has been producing the best boxes and bigger fish, but when the winds allow us to drift we have been putting clients on solid boxes. We have lost count on how many big fish we have released this summer. Just in the last 8-10 days we have let go over 20 trout in the 25"-29" range that go anywhere from 6lbs-9lbs on the boga. We have had multiple days where 3+ trout over 25" have been released. We don't see any reason for the fishing to slow down and we have boats available, so give us a call and let's go catch some fish.

Boat(s) open on the following days:

JULY 28, 31

AUG 1-4, 8-11, 14-31

Still have a couple openings for cast and blast trips during teal season as well.

To book, contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected].com


----------



## Run-N-Gun




----------



## Run-N-Gun




----------



## Run-N-Gun

Couple release videos, click on picture to watch


----------

